# Im drowning them I think.



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 25, 2015)

Skywalker OG Sativa phenotype in .3liter airpot full of nectar for the gods coco/pete soil.  I've given nutrients 2x seemed to help but overwatering quickly defeated benefits.  Can someone describe what's going on so I can see next time when I see symptoms.  And if there's something else going on I may be able to fix.  Pictures to follow with problem.  Been watering to saturation every 2- 2.5 days.  I have stopped watering its been about 50-60 hours since last water. I've fed slf100 2x 1tsp/gallon 1x week and 50% strength nectar for the god sample box for early veg.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 25, 2015)

Leaves not happy. 

View attachment WP_DS20150624.jpg


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 25, 2015)

Red veins under leaves and dark vein above leaves. 

View attachment WP_DS20150624(4).jpg


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 25, 2015)

This one is oldest and most beat up its always been deformed. 

View attachment WP_DS20150624(3).jpg


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 25, 2015)

Hard to get a picture that shows it but yellowing around edges of leave and around veins.  Veins stay dark. 

View attachment WP_DS20150624(2).jpg


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 25, 2015)

Does it seem like I have nailed it.  Nitrogen deficiency and overwatering?  I guess nitrogen deficiency is a secondary effect to overwatering.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 25, 2015)

over watering will cause nutrient issues........ learn to check the weight of your pots by lifting them a little to see how heavy they are........ you'll learn when to water them this way.


----------

